
Are Men Better Risk-Takers Than Women? - mhalle
http://nautil.us/issue/48/chaos/the-hidden-sexism-of-how-we-think-about-risk
======
steanne
previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14366143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14366143)

